Ask HN: What are OP and GP? - daveloyall
======
eggoa
OP = original post or original poster
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OP](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OP)

GP = grand parent, i.e. the post that the post-your're-replying-to was
replying to

These rules hold across many many web forums.

~~~
daveloyall
Thank you.

Is there a list of these concepts somewhere?

...I've had a little trouble searching for said list.

Nevermind. I found myself wishing for Altavista then I remembered that I
recently promised myself to give DDG a try:
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=OP+AND+GP+AND+%28%28ORIGINAL+POST%...](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=OP+AND+GP+AND+%28%28ORIGINAL+POST%29+OR+%28ORIGINAL+POSTER%29%29+AND+%28%28GRAND+PARENT%29+OR+%28GRANDPARENT%29%29)

That's sufficient.

------
daveloyall
I confess: I know that OP is original poster.

~~~
AznHisoka
OP meant operator in the IRC world. That's what I thought it meant in forums
until a few years back.

